# A new chapter will start soon after wining the children custody



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have been married to my wife 11 years. This is my first married, but it is the second for her. We have together 3 beautiful kids. We lived all of our life in the US away from our home country. Since I married, I was the only source of income for the family. I secured the income for the family through, scholarship, fellowship, and job. My wife is a full time student for about 8 years now. She is still full time student. When it comes to the children, house, and marriage responsibilities, %85 on me and %15 on her. She sees me as very clean and meticulous person and ignore to help. I patiently waited for many years on her and accepted to carry the responsibilities with my kids. Off course I always argue with her about that, but never thought about ended this marriage because I have kids and I hate for them to live their life with one parent. 

After waiting on my wife patiently 11 years (brought her to an advanced country and allowed, supported, and encouraged her to study, carrying most of the children, house, and marriage responsibilities, taking care of her school's tuitions, satiety her needs and wants, taking care of all of our living expenses, ...), she betrayed me. She was thinking ok let me replace him, take the kids, get government support, finish my study, work to earn money, and put him in the prison. I lost my full time job in the US (the only great source of income we had) because of her betrayal as she was trying to plotted against me by saying big lies. After she moved this move, caused me my job, and distorted our family and marriage, I did stand up to stop all of this, protect my kids, and move on without her. So, I asked that we all go back home and meet with her parents where my parents will be present to discuss what is going on, take actions to fix, or end up this marriage, but she strongly refused. I reached out to her family, told them what is going on and asked them to talk to her about coming back home to discuss and fix, but she strongly refused. While I was trying to send the family back, I discovered that she is working on escaping plan by immigrating herself from inside the US. She is running from her husband and family because she understands that she is wrong about everything she does. Facing me is a big lost for her. So, she started working on escaping and take the kids with her, so she can use them to ask for help from the government, church, and mosques. Of course this is not in the favor of our kids, but she would not listen. Of course I would not allow that to happen to my kids. She is a terrible wife and horrible mother. She has number of incidents with our children where child protective services and policy were involved. 

The system automatically works with the mother, so I had to provide proofs go through the legal system to end my kids suffering, take them, and move on with them with my wife out of the picture. So, I filed for an emergency child custody in the Saudi Arabia and the United States because I do not want my kids to suffer longer. The quicker I get this done, the better for the kids and for me. Thanks God, yesterday I received the news that I have won my children custody in Saudi Arabia!! The hearing in the United States is scheduled to be this month too. 

So now, what do I have to do? Any idea or recommendation? Can I confirm the Saudi court decision in the US court? My lawyer in the US idea was, file a case in KSA because it is faster, win the case, and here in the US I will have to confirm it only. I started working on her idea, but thing developed with my wife where a social worker visited our home to meet with the mother and see how does she implement the agreement after one month, but the social worker found the kids alone in the apartment and the mother outside working illegally. Here I acted in the same day and filed the emergency child custody in the US. 
What would you do if you need to have the decision issued from one county confirmed in another country? Please share any suggestions or advice that you may thing may help with my case. Thank you


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Congratulations. hope things go well on your USA hearing too.
i would get your lawyer to restrict the kids passports so she can not try to sneak them out of the country!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Which of you have the children's passports?


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> Congratulations. hope things go well on your USA hearing too.
> i would get your lawyer to restrict the kids passports so she can not try to sneak them out of the country!


Thank you! 
That did not cross my mind, great idea! I will let the lawyer know.


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Which of you have the children's passports?


She has the children's passports.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NotSureAnyMore1 said:


> She has the children's passports.


Then talk to your lawyer. The lawyer can get a court order to have the passports turned over to a lawyer for safe keeping.

During my divorce, I had my lawyer do that. I was very concerned that my husband was going to leave the USA with our son. She had to judge order my now ex-husband to hand over our son's passport to his lawyer. His lawyer was required to keep it locked up until the divorce and custody cases were final.


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

I am going to ask my lawyer today to do as you suggested. 
Really great advice. I am happy I joined the community here as I am learning everyday. 

With regard to my children another passport, my lawyer will go to the embassy in the US with the court order in her hand to request a renewal for their expired passports, so they can travel back with me home.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

From what you just said, it sounds like the Saudi passports for your children that are in your wife's possession are expired. Is that right?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Did you literally mean your wife accused you of something that would have put you in prison?


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> From what you just said, it sounds like the Saudi passports for your children that are in your wife's possession are expired. Is that right?


Yes that is right, but the US passports are not. So, now as I have the custody, I am going to take the kids with me back home. For my children to enter Saudi Arabia, they need their Saudi passports to be renewed. 

I followed your advice and asked my lawyer to act and take my children's passport (the US and Saudi passports) and keep them somewhere safe. And next week, the lawyer will reach out to the Saudi Embassy and request the children's passports to be renewed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is your wife a Saudi citizen? 

My understanding of Saudi law is that the father always gets custody.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm an immigrant here in the U.S. 

Even if you have your kids custody, don't you need their mom's approval to leave the country? Don't you need her signature for their passports? Specially if you are planning to relocate to another country? Is your lawyer aware of this?

How old are your children? Do they want to go to SA with you? 

I don't think you are doing the right thing by moving your kids without her approval, specially if your kids are US citizens as well. 

You need to give some more background information.


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Did you literally mean your wife accused you of something that would have put you in prison?


I worked so hard on myself to be near a perfect husband by making almost everything she needs available for her. Then one day she turned on me and starting saying big lies about me like (he does not take care of me financially, emotionally, physically,...) which was not true at all. She has no evidences, but I do have lots of evidences to proof the opposite is true. She even put her temporary kidney failure on me and it is something I brought to her!!! I never accused her for my chronic illness. I do not understand how a person can cause a kidney failure for another person!!


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Is your wife a Saudi citizen?
> 
> My understanding of Saudi law is that the father always gets custody.


Yes, she is. 

NO it is not true at all. Usually the custody used to be for the mother if the judge sees it is best for the kids to be with the mother where the father will rent a place for the mother and the kids to live in and pay for the living expenses. Things in Saudi Arabia changed 360 in the favor of the female more in jobs and in many other things. In Saudi Arabia, there is full equality when it comes to the workers' salaries (female or male) and many other things today. We know the inequality is a still a large global topic that is concerning. 

But when it comes to child custody today, the law in Saudi Arabia sees what is the best for the children. And I think this is right and fair. Because in the end of the day, we all should think about what is the best for the kids.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

NotSureAnyMore1 said:


> I worked so hard on myself to be near a perfect husband by making almost everything she needs available for her. Then one day she turned on me and starting saying big lies about me like (he does not take care of me financially, emotionally, physically,...) which was not true at all. She has no evidences, but I do have lots of evidences to proof the opposite is true. She even put her temporary kidney failure on me and it is something I brought to her!!! I never accused her for my chronic illness. I do not understand how a person can cause a kidney failure for another person!!


Well, I hope things work out for you. I was just confused by the prison reference.


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I'm an immigrant here in the U.S.
> 
> Even if you have your kids custody, don't you need their mom's approval to leave the country? Don't you need her signature for their passports? Specially if you are planning to relocate to another country? Is your lawyer aware of this?
> 
> ...


According to my lawyer and the US law, parents have equal travel responsibilities. No one needs to get a signature from his/her partner to travel with his/her kids. Imagine you have the custody, it is over for your partner at this point. I have the children custody. I am not relocating, I am going back to my home country along with my kids. Yes, my lawyer is aware. 

They are between 10 and 4 years old. Yes, they want to go back with me and live with me. Why do they want to live with a mother that has number of incidents with them that got the child protective services involved as results of her very poor care. They do not like it at all with their mother. Plus, our kids are not safe with her. It is safer and better for them to be with me and that is why I got the custody. 

Wooow, what about the father's approval!!! Let us not to ignore the father's rights. I am very supportive person for equality. 
Oh I am doing the things right and in very legal way. I am doing what is the best for my kids and for me.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

NotSureAnyMore1 said:


> According to my lawyer and the US law, parents have equal travel responsibilities. No one needs to get a signature from his/her partner to travel with his/her kids. Imagine you have the custody, it is over for your partner at this point. I have the children custody. I am not relocating, I am going back to my home country along with my kids. Yes, my lawyer is aware.


Traveling to visit another country is one thing. Living in another country is another thing. 

I'm telling you this because parents cannot take their kids and move them to another state without both parents authorization. 

It your lawyer is aware and is ok with it, then bon voyage!!!


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> Traveling to visit another country is one thing. Living in another country is another thing.
> 
> I'm telling you this because parents cannot take their kids and move them to another state without both parents authorization.
> 
> It your lawyer is aware and is ok with it, then bon voyage!!!


If you are in the US in a visa, you have to maintain good status to continue staying in the US. This is not the case with my wife. She is originally from SA not from US. 

Thanks


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> Traveling to visit another country is one thing. Living in another country is another thing.
> 
> I'm telling you this because parents cannot take their kids and move them to another state without both parents authorization.
> 
> It your lawyer is aware and is ok with it, then bon voyage!!!


It sounds like he got custody so that she would have no visitation. I guess if that's the case, he can go wherever. It's unusual that in the United States they would make it to where the children could not see the non custodial parent at all. What they usually do steps and live right and do right they will regain rights. So I'm a little confused about this too.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> Congratulations. hope things go well on your USA hearing too.
> i would get your lawyer to restrict the kids passports so she can not try to sneak them out of the country!


i meant for you to let the courts decide where the kids go, equitably.

you sneaking them out of the country would be just as unethical as your wife sneaking them out of the country. 

i hope that is not what you are planning.


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

@*DownByTheRiver*
Yes this is what I know and what I have been told by the lawyer. I have the full custody and she does not have a visitation. 

@*Talker67*
I am not sure if you understood the case here. Also, when it comes to your own children, there is nothing called sneaking. If you are a terrible parent, then it is a different a story.


----------

